# Finish Line Crossed



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

3 months of cleaning, polishing, painting, and restoration of the front end... finished. A few minor things to address but the project is essentially done.

Most mechanical parts in the engine bay was replaced cept the wiper motor, and steering box. Power steering pump was disassembled and powder coated, as was all the black bolts, others were clear coated. Fuel line from fuel pump, and breather tube from valve cover to air cleaner was cleared. Everything else done with 60 degree black, chassis: Extreme chassis black paint. Rust encapsulator paint used on chassis. 

Took car out on its maiden voyage....a 5 mile run, temp gauge never went above 170* Replaced the flex fan with a 7 blade/clutch fan, Oil Pressure 50-60 psi. Took it relatively easy until its rebroken in but I did hammer it a few times and you could feel the car just launch. Brought it back changed oil. Installed a Fram sacrificial oil filter and will change the oil after I put 1/200 miles on it then use AC Delco filters. 

3 coats of manifold paint were painted on the head's exhaust ports, 2 coats of primer and 2 coats of finish, and still the exhaust ports turned color. I was hoping it would have lasted a bit longer but touching up for shows will work.

Only thing not repainted was the area with Wanger's Anderson's and Schornack's signatures. I cleaned well and shot 2 coats of clear on it to seal. Sanded and cleaned the radiator shroud well then painted, looks new. Still debating the best place to affix the emissions decal where a signature is at where its supposed to go. 

New springs on the front have it sitting proper not nosed down like before. After sitting a week with the engine back in it and a drive it's sitting a good 2" higher than before. Big difference. New stabilizer links: the steering doesn't float like before, feels much, much nicer. Alternator is original to car, was completely restored, looks incredible.

Now that its time to drive it gas prices are soaring...  dayum.... I'm driven' it anyway. 

Some really great friends made this all possible. 

Once I have it out and about I will try taping the sound of the exhaust for Bear.

Next off season: Endura front gets restored and painted properly.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)




----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Beeeeeeutiful!... Can't wait till mine gets there! Congrats!:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Tanks Eric.... Seemed like forever on this, I can only imagine the time for frame off and complete top to bottom resto.....:willy:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Beautiful work 'Judge'. That's got to make you proud popping the hood to look at that jewel!


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice work - looks great!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks great. The paint on the manifolds is why you don't drive the car.. But, better to burn it off and have fun with it, or buy aluminum heads.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> 3 months of cleaning, polishing, painting, and restoration of the front end... finished. A few minor things to address but the project is essentially done.


Very nice!!! :cheers

Bear


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

gorgeous engine bay Judge...love the autographs too...
Bill


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

:agree

Nicely Done!


arty:



-Thor


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thor7352 said:


> :agree
> 
> Nicely Done!
> 
> ...


:agree


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Now it looks as good under the hood as it does on the outside!!
Great job!! :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Thanks Guys, your compliments ARE appreciated.
:cheers​


----------

